# القابض(الكلتش)



## خالد حسن الزيادي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يرجى من الاخوه الاعضاْء الكرام ممن لديه معلومات حول القابض (الكلتش)ما وظيفته-اجزائه-اعطاله 
وذلك للاهميه ولكم جزيل الشكر واتمنى انيكون مدعم بالصور


----------



## zamalkawi (29 ديسمبر 2009)

رسالتي هذه ليست موجهة لصاحب الموضوع، ولكن موجهة للمشرف الذي نقل الموضوع من الهندسة الميكانكية عام إلى هندسة السيارات
وحيث أني لا أعرف من هو هذا المشرف، لذا لم أستطع إرسال رسالة خاصة
القابض هو مكون ميكانيكي، ويستعمل في السيارات، مثله مثل كراسي التحميل وناقل الحركة والتروس
فلماذا تم نقل الموضوع إلى قسم السيارات؟ رغم أن صاحب الموضوع لم يشر إلى أنه يقصد القابض في السيارة
فهل صاحب الموضوع يقصد السيارة وذكر هذا في مكان آخر؟ أم أن صاحب الموضوع طلب بنفسه نقل الموضوع؟
سؤالي هذا للفهم والاستفسار، فأنا فعلا أريد أن أعرف قواعد نقل المواضيع في الملتقى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

خالد حسن الزيادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يرجى من الاخوه الاعضاْء الكرام ممن لديه معلومات حول القابض (الكلتش)ما وظيفته-اجزائه-اعطاله
> وذلك للاهميه ولكم جزيل الشكر واتمنى انيكون مدعم بالصور


 
الأخ المهندس حسن الزيادي 

هذه مواضيع أرجو ان تجد بها بغيتك..

محول العزم والترانسمشن 






محولات العزم الميكانيكى موضوع هام جدا ‏(



1 2 3 4) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129121.html?highlight=%C7%E1%DF%E1%CA%D4 
مقارنة بين القير العادي والقير الاوتومتيك ‏(



1 2) ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وهذا موضوع من موقع Howstuffwors​ 

Spec *Clutches* / Flywheels http://www.TREperformance.com
Any *Clutch*, Import or Domestic In Stock, Best Price, Fast Shipping 
*Clutch* http://Ion-Factory.com/CarbonFiber
Premium Carbon Fiber iPhone Cases & Macbook Shell. Stylish Protection 
*Clutches* http://www.sts-reibbelag.de
Top quality and committed service prove our striving for excellence. 

*howstuffworks search results for: clutch *


*Your search for "clutch" returned 514 articles *

*Types of Clutches *

*From How Clutches Work *



 

<LI sizset="48" sizcache="19">



Images <LI sizset="49" sizcache="19">



Videos 




Reviews
Types of clutches include those that are found in an automatic transmission or air conditioner clutches. Learn about different clutch types... There are many other types of clutches in your car and in your garage. An automatic transmission contains several clutches. These clutches...

<LI sizset="51" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Introduction to How Clutches Work *

Clutches are found in manual and automatic transmissions. Learn about clutches, clutch plates, fly wheels, problems with clutches and types.. Up Next Clutch Quiz Dual-clutch TransmissionsTreeHugger.com:5 Fuel-Saving Technologies If you drive a manual transmission car, you may...

<LI sizset="54" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Car Smarts: Clutches *



 

<LI sizset="58" sizcache="19">



Images <LI sizset="59" sizcache="19">



Videos 




Reviews
The clutch quiz will test your knowledge of clutches and how they work. See how well you can shift mental gears and take the clutch quiz....

<LI sizset="61" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Fly Wheels, Clutch Plates and Friction *

*From How Clutches Work 
*

Fly wheels connect a clutch to an engine, while clutch plates connect to the transmission. Learn about fly wheels, clutch plates and the other clutch.. In a car's clutch, a flywheel connects to the engine, and a clutch plate connects to the transmission. You can see what this looks like...

<LI sizset="65" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Common Problems *

*From How Clutches Work 
*

Clutch problems generally include disc wear and worn bearings. Learn about clutch problems, types of clutches and what a magnetic clutch is... From the 1950s to the 1970s, you could count on getting between 50,000 and 70,000 miles from your car's clutch. Clutches can now last for more...

<LI sizset="69" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Dual-clutch Transmission Shafts *

*From How Dual-clutch Transmissions Work *



 

<LI sizset="74" sizcache="19">



Images <LI sizset="75" sizcache="19">



Videos 




Reviews
Dual-clutch transmission shafts are the heart of DCTs. Learn about dual-clutch transmission shafts, multi-plate wet clutches and dual wet clutches... this arrangement for a typical five-speed DCT. Notice that one clutch controls second and fourth gears, while another, independent clutch controls first, third...

<LI sizset="77" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Dual-clutch Transmissions: Past, Present and Future *

*From How Dual-clutch Transmissions Work 
*

The history of dual-clutch transmissions dates back to 1939. Learn about the history of dual-clutch transmissions and about dual-clutch transmission.. The man who invented the dual-clutch gearbox was a pioneer in automotive engineering. Adolphe Kégresse is best known for developing the half...

<LI sizset="81" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Pros and Cons of Dual-clutch Transmissions *

*From How Dual-clutch Transmissions Work 
*

Dual-clutch transmission advantages include a great driving experience. Learn about other dual-clutch transmission advantages and disadvantages... manual transmission: It's got input and auxiliary shafts to house gears, synchronizers and a clutch. What it doesn't have is a clutch pedal, because...

<LI sizset="85" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Introduction to How Dual-clutch Transmissions Work *

Dual-clutch transmissions offer the best of manual and automatic transmissions and are becoming increasingly popular. Learn about dual-clutch.. Learn More How Clutches Work CVT Quiz Tree...

<LI sizset="88" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Transmissions & Drivetrain 


*Clutching and Braking *

*From How Drifting Works *



 

<LI sizset="93" sizcache="19">



Images <LI sizset="94" sizcache="19">



Videos 




Reviews
Clutching is an important skill to master if the car is to drift around a corner. Learn about clutching and find out how braking us used for front.. There are two primary techniques that drivers use to initiate a drift: clutching and braking. Drifting almost always requires a rear...

<LI sizset="96" sizcache="19">Auto 
> Motorsports 





Search HowStuffWorks and the web 
*Results 1-10 of 514*

next >


----------



## lameey (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------

